# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Brunner & Brunner

## lion9

Ищу песню немецкой группы Brunner & Brunner "Liebe lacht, Liebe weint".
Куча ссылок на платные скачки, причем цены что-то запредельные для простой песенки :) Может, кто подскажет, где бесплатно скачать можно?

----------


## Alex_Ltd

www.rmp.ru сервак тупой и скользкий, но после регистрации у тебя доступ почти ко всему контенту. И ПОМНИ, что DIALUP это убийство ВРЕМЕНИ и ДЕНЕГ ! ;)

----------


## lion9

Непосредственно самой песни на сайте нет, а создать тему не могу,  страница не загружается.

----------


## dron73

> Непосредственно самой песни на сайте нет, а создать тему не могу,  страница не загружается.


http://www.torrent.to/torrent/popup....usik&ID=164220

----------

